# Vitesse de téléchargement sur Safari ??



## zeveto (22 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Est-ce quelqu'un sait comment afficher la vitesse de téléchargement sur safari siouplait ?
J'ai l'impression que celle-ci s'affiche aléatoirement sur l'onglet téléchargements.

Bon dimanche à tous.

Vive la France !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Novembre 2015)

Salut

Voir dans le moniteur d'activités (Applications/Utilitaires/Moniteur d'activités) Réseau et en bas "Données reçues par secondes".

@+


----------



## zeveto (22 Novembre 2015)

Argh !
Merci pour ta réponse. Je connaissais la méthode en passant par le moniteur d'activité mais existe-il un moyen plus rapide pour l'afficher sur l'onglet directement ( Genre de raccourci) ?

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Novembre 2015)

Pas à ma connaissance.


----------



## Locke (22 Novembre 2015)

C'est vrai qu'avec Safari, ça s'affiche aléatoirement, mais bien souvent il suffit de fermer cet onglet et de le réouvrir. Mais bon, je ne passe pas tout mon temps à surveiller, l'indicateur de progression est assez clair.


----------



## zeveto (5 Décembre 2015)

Vraiment dommage car d'autres navigateurs l'affiche clairement (Firefox au hasard) 
Mais bon, tant pis.
Merci à tous


----------



## kasimodem (6 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

On peut aussi avoir des chiffres plus précis avec la ligne de commande.


----------



## Dan le breton (6 Décembre 2015)

Ou bien utiliser IStatmenus


----------



## Dan le breton (7 Décembre 2015)

Ce jour sur MacGeneration ici un petit prog pas cher


----------

